# Mileage/expenses work help please



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
Wonder if you could help...
I currently travel from Manchester to Bradford 1 day a week traveling approx 90 miles in total for work related study-they send me there for work related study and without it I could not carry on with my job so I believe is classed as a secondary place of work.
They pay for my study fees but no expenses, so they do not pay maintenance/petrol or food costs this all comes out of my own pocket and I use my own vehicle.
I believe I can claim tax relief for this? or somthing along the lines of that due to my employer not supporting the expenses of my work.
Please help I have been sourcing the HMRC website and it appears very confusing.
Many Thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know what the score is when you are not already recieving travel expenses, see the P87 form , that is what needs to be completed.
Usually this is completed along with submission of a mileage statement from the employer.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Make sure your insured to use your own vehicle for work purposes


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't be afraid to phone the HMRC helpline, their advisors are very good although it can sometimes be difficult to reach them at very busy times - don't leave it until just before a tax deadline date when all of the late filers are phoning with queries and the phones go into meltdown!

This way you'll be give accurate information on what to claim and how to go about it.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

mitchellinman said:


> Hi guys,
> Wonder if you could help...
> I currently travel from Manchester to Bradford 1 day a week traveling approx 90 miles in total for work related study-they send me there for work related study and without it I could not carry on with my job so I believe is classed as a secondary place of work.
> They pay for my study fees but no expenses, so they do not pay maintenance/petrol or food costs this all comes out of my own pocket and I use my own vehicle.
> ...


The HMRC currently rate business mileage as a benefit over 45 pence per mile.

Essentially this means that you can claim *tax relief* on your mileage. So, 90 x 45ppm = £40.50. If you're paying tax at a rate of 20% tax means you would effectively reclaim £8.10 for each journey.

There is a form on the HMRC for you to claim this.

*if you were getting any reimbursement from work then you can only claim tax relief on the difference.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You can fill in a self assessment each year and claim for mileage, parking, clothing etc and you usually don't even need reciepts as long as you don't go mad and only claim up 2.5k max!!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

mitchellinman said:


> Hi guys,
> Wonder if you could help...
> I currently travel from Manchester to Bradford 1 day a week traveling approx 90 miles in total for work related study-they send me there for work related study and without it I could not carry on with my job so I believe is classed as a secondary place of work.
> They pay for my study fees but no expenses, so they do not pay maintenance/petrol or food costs this all comes out of my own pocket and I use my own vehicle.
> ...


http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/payerti/exb/a-z/m/mileage-expenses.htm

In terms of travelling expenses, you will be claiming AMAPs (Approved Mileage Allowance Payments)

you can claim:

45p for every business mile

ALSO you should only be claiming the mileage from your ordinary workplace to you temporary workplace, not from home to your temp workplace

as far as food expenses is concerned, you should be able to claim back from your employer the cost of any food purchased while away 'on business'. You need to keep receipts and claim this back, some employers ofer a flat rate expense for food/drink depending on length of time spent away from the office

hope this makes it easier for you

based on doing the journey once per week for 52 weeks;

90 miles x 52 weeks that's a maximum of 4,680 miles x 45p = £2106 (upon which tax relief is due)

90 miles x 45p = £40.50 per journey (upon which tax relief is due)

if you're a 20% taxpayer that's £8.10 tax relief due (double it if a 40% taxpayer)

HTH


----------

